# Trying to get OTA - xposted in 811 Forum



## Vandalous (Feb 27, 2004)

Hi all,

At the suggesion of logray, I'm cross posting into this forum so I can get more input into the problems I'm having getting OTA to play nice with my Dish 811 receiver. If this is inappropriate, moderators, please feel free to delete this one.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=439624#post439624

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------

